# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Dua te mbroj privatesin ?

## billiondollar

Pershendetje
Kerkoj keshilla ose sugjerime sesi te mbroj anonimitetin dhe privatesin gjat kohes qe jam online, duke lundruar ne browser ose duke qen online me nje program specifik ose me shume.dua te kaloj survejimin e ISP-ve, e faqeve te ndryshme qe bejne tracking.., e gjithe Data qe kalon nepermejt kompjuterit te jet e enkryptuar jo vetem e web browserit, lidhjet me serverat mos te ruajne logs...
PS: perdor sherbime si VPN dhe me pas perdor TOR per ta perforcuar por tju them te drejten jam shum mosbesues akoma edhe per faktin sepse nuk e di se si mund ti bej vetes nje check-in sesa i ekspozuar jam.
Kerkoj nga ju te ndani sadopak informacion qe keni.
Faleminderit.

----------


## drague

mos hy fare dhe e ke 100% te mbrojtur

----------


## driniluka

lol po u fute ne internet dhe aq me teper ne fb nuk ka asnje fare mbrotje @drague ta ka thene mese te sakt pergjigjen.

----------


## Prudence

Shume kerkon nga jeta ti.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

XhaxhI 2 leke ,


Teta nji aranxhate?

----------


## Antiproanti

Shko ne Internetcafe, te fqinjte, te daja, te tezja...
Menyra me lehte, me e sigurte dhe me e lire.
Fjala eshte per ata qe nuk kane ndermend te bejne gjera ilegale apo te kunderligjshme!

----------

